# Shipping Glass jars



## woodedareas (Sep 10, 2010)

I use glass jars for my honey and I limit it to 8 oz jars. Long story. Can anyone recommend a safe way to wrap and or package the honey jars before I pack them in a box for mailing?
Thanks


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I use Styrofoam boxes my wife gets from work that immunizations are shipped in. They're about 2-1/2" thick walls. Used to ship 12 oz. bottles of liquid yeast samples.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Bubble wrap. Or thick card board between each jar and padding above and below. Eight ounce aught to ship well, I would think. A pretty strong jar for its size.

If you are shipping via UPS the go to the Depot or Store and see if they have any recommendations. It'll have to withstand a three foot drop and 75 lbs falling on it.

USPS has been good for me.

If you are shipping to customers, as opposed to friends and family as gifts, be sure to include Shipping and Handling in what you charge customers for. Shipping being cost of shipping, of course. Handling being the time, materials, and bother it cost you to package and post the items.

Maybe you've already thought about that. I also add to the retail price when I ship. Such as, a $20.00 jar of honey here at my house cost $25.00 shipped plus shipping and handling.


----------



## beeswaxfrombeekeepers (Feb 27, 2014)

When I have shipped honey I usually put 2 plastic bags (1 inside the other) in the box; do all the padding, etc and then seal up the plastic --that way if by chance there is breakage a little less chance of honey dripping out of the box and making a mess on everything else.


----------

